# New wheels



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Trying to decide on new wheels, and found these for a descent price. Will they fit properly on my 04 prairie 360?http://www.superatv.com/Bandit-Wheels-H-Series-12-Inch-P737C710.aspx


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah just pick the correct bolt pattern and spacing for your application.


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well thats the thing. Theres not a option for spacing, and I have no clue if this spacing will work for me.Kinda dumb on this subeject!!! LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ah yeah I see that now, it's a 4.5x2.5 

Well that sir I can't tell you...  hopefully someone who knows about the 360's will chime in and help out.


----------



## papasmurf (Oct 12, 2011)

im sure when you order they will ask or just call them i looked at them too. It said the bolt patterns they fit


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

I emailed them and all they said is yea they should fit! I dont need a should!! Lol. Maybe someone will chime in that knows 360's


----------



## papasmurf (Oct 12, 2011)

sounds kind of like shafty customer service. they look great and for the $$ too im on a budget so i feel the pain and i'd want to make sure they would fit first too. sorry and i hope all works out well for you


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Same thing i thought. Not real helpful


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

BP is 4/137 4+3 front , 3+4 rear

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well looks like the front wont work without spacers... So I guess I will just order ITP wheels. by the time i get spacers I can get them for same price..Thanks guys


----------

